

Quantum Mechanics Implies That The Reality is a Computer Simulation - BoredomSoft
http://www.bottomlayer.com/bottom/argument/Argument4.html
He makes a compelling argument, though I think the analogy to digital computers is rather labored.
======
drallison
<http://www.simulation-argument.com/>

Professor Nick Bostrom, Oxford University, www.nickbostrom.com, proposed
similar ideas about ten years ago.

